# نداء الي الاخت ريبا 1 ...وجدت لك كيفية الاضاءة الطبيعيه لداخل المبني بالصور..لمشروعك



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 مايو 2006)

الي الاخت الكريمه ريبا 1 ...وجدت لك ما كنتي تستفسرين عنه من كيفية ادخال الاضاءة الطبيعيه الي داخل المبني ...وقد كنت قد ذكرت لك ان هناك طريقة حديثة لادخال الضوء الطبيعي عبر انابيب ...وكان ساعتها تنقصني الصور والمعلومات الكامله ...وقد وجدتها اخيرا ويسرني ان اعرضها عليكي مساعدة لك لمشروعك ..واتمني ان تطلعين علي هذا الموضوع ....وفقك الله في مشروعك ...واتمني لك مشروع تخرج ناجح ان شاء الله ...والي الامام دائما


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى .


----------



## Blue Bird (25 مايو 2006)

اضافه اكثر من رائع ...... شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## RBF (25 مايو 2006)

الموضوع ممتاز جداً، لم أمن أتخيل أن هذا ممكن
أشكرك بشده ، مجهود عظيم


----------



## معماري طموح (25 مايو 2006)

رائع .. الله يجزاك خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 مايو 2006)

الاعزاء ..والاحباء ....محمد عسير .... RBF blue bird معماري طموح 
اشكركم كثيرا علي هذا الاهتمام منكم جميعا ...واتمني ان اكون اضفت لاهتمامكم شيئا ....والحقيقه ان الجميل في هذا النظام الجديد في الاضاءه انه نهارا يستفيد بأشعة الشمس ...وليلا يختزن هذه الطاقة ويرسلها ليلا ...لذلك فهي صالحه طول اليوم وخاصة في البلاد ذات الحراره المرتفعه وذات سطوع للشمس طول العام ...وهي منفذه بالفعل في دبي ...والتكلفة علي المدي الطويل منخفضه حيت ان تكلفة صيانتها ضئيله بالمقارنه بمثيلاتها من الاضاءة العادية .......وفي الوقت نفسه اتمني ان تدخل الاخت ريبا ...وتري هذه المعلومات حيث انها قد طلبتها في مرحلة سابقة لمشروع تخرجها ...ولم اتمكن حينها في الحصول علي هذه المعلومات ...لذلك اتمني ان تكون قد وفقت في الحصول علي هذه الفكره وتفيدها بمشروعها 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

إضافة ممتازه وشكراً على ما قدمت


----------



## مسلمة لله (25 مايو 2006)

صور رائعة جداااااااااا
جزاكم الله خيرا يااخى عاشق حب رسول الله
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
فعلا الاضاءة الطبيعية من العناصر الهامة فى العمارة المستدامة خاصةً
وكلما كان المشروع بيعتمد على الطبيعة دون استغلال الطاقة بشكل اكبر ده بيزود من نجاح المشروع وبيجعله اقوى وانجح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مايو 2006)

لأخ عاشق حب الرسول .
تشكر على جهودك النيرة .
يبدو ان هذه الفكرة او التصميم يصلح فقط للطابق العلوي دون بقية الطوابق .
ماهو رأيك ؟

البغدادي


----------



## blackmo0on (25 مايو 2006)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
شكرا لك عاشق حب رسول الله لاني فعلا كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع 
بس يا ريت تقدم لنا المصدر 
شككككككككككككككككرا مرة اخرى


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (25 مايو 2006)

كانت تعيقنا كمعماريين إدخال الاضاءة الطبيعية للمبنى الا عن طريق وجود فناء داخلي 
خصوصا ً إذا كان المبني كبير ولا بد من وجود هذا الفناء وخصوصا ً إذا كان فوق الفراغ 
الذي نريد إضاءته طبيعيا ً فراغ آخر .. لكن أعتقد هذا النظام جنبنا تلك المتاعب أو الخيار الذي 
قد لا يحبذه البعض خصوصا ً في بعض أنواع المباني .

فكرة رائعة وأعتقد أنه حتى ولو كان الفراغ في الدور الأرضي فإنه سيضيؤه .. أليس كذلك ؟؟
وكم ارتفاع المبني الذي يمكن إضاءته بهذه الطريقة ...؟

شاكر لك مجهودك الرائع والكبير وعسى ربي يسعدك ويوفقك يالغلا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 مايو 2006)

الاعزاء والاحباء الاخوه والاخوات ......fr artist.....مسلمه لله ......شكري محمد نوري .....black moon.........م . عبد الناصر 
اشكر لكم اهتمامكم بالموضوع ....وجزاكم الله كل خير .....وفي الواقع هذا النظام الجديد المستحدث لم يبدأ الا من فتره قريبه جدا ....وهو يصلح لكل الطوابق حتي البعيده عن دور السطح ...فقط يعتمد علي اماكن وجود هذا الانبوب وتوزيعه علي كامل الفرغ ...
اما عن تقديم المصدر ....ففي الحقيقه هي شركة من ضمن الشركات التي تقدم عروض مميزه للاستشاريين ...والحقيقه لا اعرف عنهم الا انهم موجودون كفروع في بلاد مختلفه وفي منطقة الخليج خصوصا .......ولا اعرف لهم عنوان بالانترنت للاسف ...

لكن لاحظوا معي ان هذا النظام لازال مكلفا الا انه رخيص علي المدي الطويل نتيجة قلة تكاليف الصيانه ....وقد نفذت منه عدة مشاريع في دبي ...اعرف منها مدرسه اقيمت بهذا النظام الجديد واثبت كفاءة عاليه 
...شكرا لكم اهتمامكم بالموضوع .....واتمني ان تسمعنا الاخت ريبا 
وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (25 مايو 2006)

مجهود جميل ومشاركه كنت بجد نفسي اعرفها اشكرك اخي عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى فكره حلو التوقيع بتاعك قوي عاجبني


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم مشاكس ....سعيد بانني اضفت لك معلومه جديده واشكرك علي اطرائك الجميل 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الدايمى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك وجعلك ذخرا لهذا الوطن


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شيء جمـــــــــــــــيل


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا المشاركه فعلا متميزا جدااا والموضوع شيق


----------



## عنتري (20 نوفمبر 2006)

العوافي والله للجميع والله يجعلو في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر ليك يا عسل


----------



## هيثم محمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابوعمر11 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك طرح جدا جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل!!!


----------



## tamo0o0ori (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومة المفيدة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام ...
الدايمي ....عاشق الجنة ....معماري تحت التنفيذ....عنتري ...روميرو المصري ....هيثم محمد ...ابوعمر 11...تموووووووووري...
اهلابكم ...وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء بجد الموضوع جدا روعة وادهشني كثير

نقل الشمس من الخارج الى الداخل عبارة جدا سهلة ولكنها في المضمون قوية وصارخة
ان نستفيد من كل ما يحيط بنا في الطبيعة شيء جميل جدا اتمنى ان تعم الاستفادة للكل وان يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لاهميته في حل الكثير من المشاكل وايضا لغرابة وجرائة طرحة 


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## اللص الطائر (7 فبراير 2008)

شكراً علي المشاركة


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك احتي الكريمة 
ولكن اعتقد صعوبة تنفيذها في الدول العربية 
ولكن هي فكرة ممتازة 
شكرا


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا من جد اضاءه جيدة لى الاستفادة من الاضاءة الطبيعية موضوع ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشاركة رائعة جداً، لقد استخدمت هذه التقنية في مدرسة دالاس في أمريكا، وقد حازت هذه المدرسة على جائزة في البيئة والعمارة المستدامة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عاشق حب رسول الله

فكرة اكثر من ممتازة

وتفيد كثيرا في وصول الاضاءة الطبيعية 
للفراغات الداخلية التي تبعد عن الواجهات
وتمثل لنا تحدي تصميمي

وقد نستفيد بما يشابهها 
في نقل الهواء كملاقف هوائية قد تكون من السطح
مرورا بالادوار المكونة للمبنى

تلك الافكار يجب ان نستخدمها كمعماريين 
لحلول مناخية وبيئية توفر الطاقة والصيانة

مشكورا اخونا الكريم​


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك لم اسمع بهذا الموضوع من والا كنت اضفتها في منزليز ولكن لن انساه لانه سيفيدني في المستقبل


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جدا مفيد وقيم

وكنت بحاجة لهذه المعلومات

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله كل خير ............. فعلا معلومة جديده جدا جدا جدا

و لك الف شكر


----------



## alpha bidoo (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي عاشق حب رسول الله


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم اللهم اجعلها صدقة تشفع لك يوم القيامة


----------



## ibr_liberty (27 ديسمبر 2008)

إضافة ممتازه وشكراً


----------



## سـليمان (27 ديسمبر 2008)

لم نتمكن من فتح الصور


----------



## حسن البردويل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

لم تظهر الصور معي وشكرا لك على كل حال


----------



## عابر القلوب (10 يناير 2009)

ولا صوره رضيت تفتح معاي


----------



## سحر العمارة (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي و لكن كان بودي ان تظهر الصور ... مع الاسف لم يظهر شيء ..... هل يستطيع احد الاعضاء المستفيدين من الموضوع اضافة الصور مرة اخرى؟
و شكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## hope light (19 مارس 2009)

عاشق حب الرسول انت فعلا متميز بالطريقه العلميه للمعالجات انا محتاجة انو تساعدني في مشروع تصميم متحف في النسيج الحضري التقليدي القديم محتاجه مخططات وما وجدت احد يساعدني


----------



## معماري3 (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله خيرا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

